# what do u guys think ?



## bichito (Dec 11, 2011)

it's coming back to mehno:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

I think u never lost it homie, rides look great!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bichito (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks guys it's like a bike u never forget


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

That's some clean ass work!!!!


----------



## Lowlife ! ! (May 21, 2013)

Wow these are quality !! Lovin the T-Bird and some amazing paint jobs too........:thumbsup:.......Lowlife ! !


----------



## bichito (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks homie


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

nice builds homie!


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Clean builds homie...:thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

sinicle said:


> That's some clean ass work!!!!


X2


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

X3


----------



## bichito (Dec 11, 2011)

thanks guys.


----------



## tan (Sep 24, 2013)

it's so beautiful，i like it


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

im so happy ur all dumbasses .....but you have now brought the TOY BUILDERS BULL SHIT TO THE OT AND NOW THEY WONT LEAVE APPAERANTLY!!! it wont be long til guys say fuck this shit and be out bro!!! PLEASE!!! STOP THE DUMB SHIT...TELL THE OT BITCHES TO BACK OFF YOU AS WELL!!! take the bull shit OUT OF HERE cuzz you guys are killiNg the OFF TOPIC right now!! and makin BIGDOGG OUR PIMP IS A GREAT IDEA !!!! PUT A STOP TO THIS SHIT BRO PLEASE!!!*


----------



## bichito (Dec 11, 2011)

:loco:


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

The Responses in this thread are fucking Hilarious "I don't wanna be in one because everyone else wants one" that's like saying "I'm going to be a *** because every other guy wants to fuck girls".

The fact you're letting other people affect how you look at a car and how you approach it, pretty much means you're a fucking pussy. Motherfuckers don't become a lowrider to impress, to stand out, fuck that. We become lowriders because we love our fucking cars. Fuck the other guy and what they want, it's about what you want. If you're really going to not buy a fucking nice ass car because everyone else wants that same nice ass car, then you're a fucking moron.

Motherfuckers wanna talk shit on 4door cars from that 50s,60s, salvaged from the junkyard yet are driving some piece of shit rusted out 2 door they bought at a police auction.

Real Lowriders don't give 2 fucks about anyone else's opinion. If we did we'd never have the fucking culture in the first place, You think they didn't get shit from the Hotrodders? It's what we do it's who we are and it's fucking pussies to afraid to do there own thing that ruin it.

"Oh I'd wanted to be a lowrider, after I saw Dr. Dre in "Let Me Ride" but someone said it's all about 30s now and Donks, so I'll order a set of those, I don't wanna do what I want because of what others might think."


----------



## Bad mother truckeR (Oct 29, 2013)

clean work up in here, lovin that tee bird


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

That T-birds wicked....nice.


----------



## bichito (Dec 11, 2011)

Hey puto what's your fucking problem ? take your meds and chill!!


70monte805 said:


> The Responses in this thread are fucking Hilarious "I don't wanna be in one because everyone else wants one" that's like saying "I'm going to be a *** because every other guy wants to fuck girls".
> 
> The fact you're letting other people affect how you look at a car and how you approach it, pretty much means you're a fucking pussy. Motherfuckers don't become a lowrider to impress, to stand out, fuck that. We become lowriders because we love our fucking cars. Fuck the other guy and what they want, it's about what you want. If you're really going to not buy a fucking nice ass car because everyone else wants that same nice ass car, then you're a fucking moron.
> 
> ...


----------



## bichito (Dec 11, 2011)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING. enjoy and be safe:yes:


----------



## bichito (Dec 11, 2011)

*baja action scratch buit cage and more*


----------



## bichito (Dec 11, 2011)

*mild chopped custom*


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

david que onda homie we met at the old memories show pico rivera im frank bro :wave:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

\
















































i seen this in person clean as fuck very detailed :thumbsup:


----------



## bichito (Dec 11, 2011)

Hey what's up. i wish i had some Daytons on it that day it was invisible to the judges! but that's cool i enjoy building. ya que !


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

You got some clean ass builds, homie.


----------



## bichito (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks bugs , I'm having fun building again . i wish i would have stayed with it instead of chosing the wrong path as a kid .but now i might be able to help some youngsters .


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

You sir do some great work.


----------



## bichito (Dec 11, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


> You sir do some great work.


thanks.


----------



## bichito (Dec 11, 2011)

> [/QUOTE built this for a friend in two weeks .


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

bichito said:


> Hey what's up. i wish i had some Daytons on it that day it was invisible to the judges! but that's cool i enjoy building. ya que !


lol it got noticed alot of the builders wer taking pics of it bro


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:Clean builds


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

That's damn clean. :thumbsup:


----------



## bichito (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanx homies . I'm hooked on building again !


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

this is badass dave :thumbsup:


----------



## bichito (Dec 11, 2011)

need to put paint on and to things right


----------



## bichito (Dec 11, 2011)

found this pre built kit , striped it and did minor bodywork. weird enough to something to it .


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

bichito said:


> View attachment 940226
> View attachment 940234
> View attachment 940241
> View attachment 940249
> need to put paint on and to things right


This is sick bro :thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

bichito said:


> View attachment 925265
> View attachment 925273
> View attachment 925281


Love this


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

bichito said:


> View attachment 940226
> View attachment 940234
> View attachment 940241
> View attachment 940249
> need to put paint on and to things right


Sick idea


----------



## bichito (Dec 11, 2011)

gracias (thanks):thumbsup:


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

Lookin good here, you got some nice builds homie


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

bichito said:


> found this pre built kit , striped it and did minor bodywork. weird enough to something to it .
> View attachment 971577
> [/QUOTE
> Maybe I'm crazy...but I like this a lot!


----------



## bichito (Dec 11, 2011)

Does anyone know who makes this trans am model?


----------



## bichito (Dec 11, 2011)

started a new project, trying to do my first interior and my first pattern paint. deciding what rims to run


----------



## bichito (Dec 11, 2011)

Jumping around projects. found this and had to do something to it. i love odd ball cars!


----------



## bichito (Dec 11, 2011)

more pics


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

looking good homie


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

this is looking badass dave :thumbsup:


----------



## bichito (Dec 11, 2011)

pina's LRM replica said:


> looking good homie


 THANKS MAN , I'm TRYING TO POST MORE PICS


----------



## bichito (Dec 11, 2011)

bigdogg323 said:


> this is looking badass dave :thumbsup:


 thanx man its my first so its not all there yet. practice makes perfect!


----------



## roccboyz2012 (Feb 25, 2012)

What kinda material is that light pink and where can I find it


----------



## bichito (Dec 11, 2011)

roccboyz2012 said:


> What kinda material is that light pink and where can I find it


 FOAM SHEETS. WALL MART/HOBBY LOBBY/MICHEALS/ ANY CRAFT STORE. JUST PRESS ANY DESIGN U WANT ON IT


----------



## roccboyz2012 (Feb 25, 2012)

Ok thanks


----------



## Normaso (Oct 25, 2013)

Killer builds up in here! Like the off the wall stuff too. Good shit bro!


----------



## bichito (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## bichito (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## bichito (Dec 11, 2011)

Normaso said:


> Killer builds up in here! Like the off the wall stuff too. Good shit bro!


 thanks, need to keep up with some of these guys.


----------



## bichito (Dec 11, 2011)

pina's LRM replica said:


> looking good homie


 thanks pina.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

are u gonna chop it dave??


----------



## Lowlife ! ! (May 21, 2013)

Lovin all this , good to see something different being done and the interior came out well....:thumbsup:....Lowlife ! !


----------



## bichito (Dec 11, 2011)

bigdogg323 said:


> are u gonna chop it dave??


I did a mild chop.i like to keep people wondering what was done.
Look at it when it was blue and compare it to primer.


----------



## bichito (Dec 11, 2011)

Lowlife ! ! said:


> Lovin all this , good to see something different being done and the interior came out well....:thumbsup:....Lowlife ! !


Thanx man, just wanting to let people know that there's other cool cars besides chevys .


----------



## bichito (Dec 11, 2011)

The Plymouth's interior . I'm getting better .(i
View attachment 107
7842[/ATTACH]think)


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

bichito said:


> I did a mild chop.i like to keep people wondering what was done.
> Look at it when it was blue and compare it to primer.


lol....... so wers the pixs at we need updates homie :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## bichito (Dec 11, 2011)

Into done






View attachment 1085
809[/ATTACH]


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

damn that came out clean dave :thumbsup:


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Nicely done interior....


----------



## bichito (Dec 11, 2011)

bigdogg323 said:


> damn that came out clean dave :thumbsup:


 thanks man,as long as tingo shares his knowledge i will keep improving .


----------



## bichito (Dec 11, 2011)

Compton1964 said:


> Nicely done interior....


 thanks man.


----------



## bichito (Dec 11, 2011)

Some of my old stuff


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

those r sick dave :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## bichito (Dec 11, 2011)

otro old build


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

looking good homie


----------



## bichito (Dec 11, 2011)

pina's LRM replica said:


> looking good homie


Thank you


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Very Kool Rides up in here.

Are those cadillac wheels on the ranchero ?

Show


----------



## bichito (Dec 11, 2011)

thanx .they are, with a baby moon cap


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

This is damn kool.


----------



## bichito (Dec 11, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


> This is damn kool.


 thanx.stock body with a boyd Chezoom roof


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

bichito said:


> View attachment 925265
> View attachment 925273
> View attachment 925281


 one baddddddddddddddd ride bro.


----------



## bichito (Dec 11, 2011)

warsr67 said:


> one baddddddddddddddd ride bro.


 thanks man, met some of you guys at the San Gabriel mission show. good group of guys with bad ass models:thumbsup:


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

bichito said:


> Into done
> View attachment 1085801
> View attachment 1085
> 809[/ATTACH]


SWEET work on that interior man. :thumbsup:


----------



## bichito (Dec 11, 2011)

Deecee said:


> SWEET work on that interior man. :thumbsup:


Thank you. it's my 2nd attempt, learning as i go.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

some real clean rides homie! keep picks coming :thumbsup:


----------



## bichito (Dec 11, 2011)

Gilsdropshop1 said:


> some real clean rides homie! keep picks coming :thumbsup:


 thanx man. more on there way.


----------



## bichito (Dec 11, 2011)

Finally got some base on these, now on to my first panel jobhno:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

looking good dave :thumbsup:


----------



## bichito (Dec 11, 2011)

thanks frank. its a lot harder then it looks!


----------



## bichito (Dec 11, 2011)

ya Valio!!! need to start all over again. Paint cracked. respeto to all you painters that make it look easy! :worship:


















d WHATS A GOOD WAY TO STRIP AUTOMOTIVE PAINT WITHOUT DAMAGEING THE PLASTIC


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:tears: :tears: :buttkick: :twak:  :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bichito (Dec 11, 2011)

Needed a break from painting, so started a new project. need some help on hinging the hood


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

bichito said:


> Needed a break from painting, so started a new project. need some help on hinging the hood





is this the ride you want to split the hood?


----------



## bichito (Dec 11, 2011)

warsr67 said:


> is this the ride you want to split the hood?


Yes I added the sides to it . Now for the fun part.


----------



## bichito (Dec 11, 2011)

hood is done! wasn't easy.now to finish it 
I CAN't POSt PICTURES!!!!!


----------



## bichito (Dec 11, 2011)

View attachment 1176234


----------



## bichito (Dec 11, 2011)

39 is done and more to come


----------



## bichito (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

39 came our sweet Dave :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bichito (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks frank, now back to the plymouth's custom paint


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

bichito said:


> View attachment 1199994
> View attachment 1199938
> View attachment 1199946
> View attachment 1199962
> ...


clean ride!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Nice 39 dig the projects too


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

bichito said:


> View attachment 1199994
> View attachment 1199938
> View attachment 1199946
> View attachment 1199962
> ...


Now that is a very sweet build mate, love it!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## bichito (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks guys, trying to keep up with these youngsters.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

bichito said:


> Thanks guys, trying to keep up with these youngsters.


what yougsters :dunno: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bichito (Dec 11, 2011)

Que puro viejitos?:facepalm:


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

bichito said:


> View attachment 1199994
> View attachment 1199938
> View attachment 1199946
> View attachment 1199962
> ...



THIS IS LOOKING GREAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT BRO.


----------



## bichito (Dec 11, 2011)

warsr67 said:


> THIS IS LOOKING GREAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT BRO.


Thanks you sir, and for the info on splitting the hood.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

bichito said:


> Que puro viejitos?:facepalm:


:yes: :tongue: :naughty: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## bichito (Dec 11, 2011)

can't focus on just one project:run:


----------



## impalaish63 (Jun 4, 2012)

what do you guys think?


----------

